# why Americia makes me fucking, fucking fucking fucking sick ....



## creature (Sep 10, 2016)

“That means we can’t underestimate our opponent — because if we don’t see a serious uptick in our fundraising right now, Donald Trump’s presidency could be a real possibility.”

_Clinton campaign manager Robby Mook _

_https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...3f3342-7693-11e6-8149-b8d05321db62_story.html_


----------



## creature (Sep 10, 2016)

bark puke gahhk ppfsttsst.. gahk fucking ugh fucking puke..


----------



## creature (Sep 10, 2016)

you know... this election may be a good, good thing..

if trump gets elected, he is going to fuck *everything* up, in ways we can't even guess..
orgies with putin & shit-throws with china..

trying to make america great by trying to undo time, using the lives of soldiers, as if anger and death will prove a thing so true that whoever remains alive has no choice but allowing themselves to be eaten..

& the poor..
the poor are salt, to be trodden underfoot, because even though we have not lost our savor, we do not taste enough like blood to justify being kept either alive or free..

& the cops will sing songs joyously, as they pull us from our vans & pummel us, because we slept where the paint said not to..



& hillary.. well.. she is a slower death...

more wealth, more deals... not the insanity of a man with gasoline, poison & a foam mouthed mob, but..
the subtle swallowing of a python, its prey being unable to breath..

death by fire or suffocation..

America...
O.. you lying sack of shit...

Jefferson holding slaves,
Lincoln killing those here first
money being demanded for the right of freedom...


i used to love you..
i used to love you like a whore i didn't understand would tell me anything i wanted to hear,
or a bartender's sincere & honest flirtings with a boy who is just starting to earn a paycheck..


i used to love you..

newspapers, flower-children, letters to the editors, main street protests..
the sweet aroma of minor discontent..
& the soil watered with tears, rather than tyrant's blood spilled by those whom they owned..

steam engines & coal ash dumped into the the river..
then waste oil & the by-products alkalies..
because, "hey, if there is no law against it, it must be ok, right?"

lawyers & judges & cops & brainwashing & feeding us shit that keeps us so fat that we don't give a limp dick fuck whether or not what has gone down really means anything, so long as we are fucking fed enough that it beats being razed by tear gas & water cannons & stun guns & rubber bullets & whatever sonic/microwave deterrents they can engineer before being forced by their own knotted logic requires them to contrive, before their prayers for an executive order are answered & they are allowed to kill us outrightly...


i am old.


i am old.


i never put vasiline on my face, or covered it with black & screamed at the boots beneath the shields..

i am weak.

i loved america because she had roads which could be traveled & enough freedom that people could be kind, without much consequence, other than that of fate..

i loved her because i was ignorant enough to perceive the absence of check points as some sort of substantial evidence of individual liberty..

i am, almost, too weak & slow & fat & afraid to even care, anymore..

almost..


there comes a time when all you can do to fix shit is throw it away..

take a fucking sledgehammer, smash the fucking shit out of your engine & do something else...


i have no desire to huddle against the snow, avoiding cannibals & desperate mercs, but you know what?

if i can help a tribe of folks who want to love kindness, however tough conditions are, with work among themselves & others by their own hands, rather than the compulsions enforced by those whom take away the ability to answer malignant trespassing with death, when when cautions & then warnings fail?

please.

give me a goddamned fucking rock or spear or gun or whatever it takes to keeps the *mean* shits away from whatever rocks we are trying to do something kind on..

i have no problem killing assholes, since my asshole tolerance is really, really, really high..
i mean, self defense & all that shit, right?

i just want to see the system collapse enough that you don't need fucking lawyers to say "yeah, that motherfucker was an asshole.. he kept stealing people's food in a hard winter, was a bully, & pushed my client away from his bowl, before he became enraged & bashed his skull in with a meat mallet.."

i mean.. the human race has progressed to the point where it needs very little..

jefferson & washington used slaves to remain comfortable, so that their brains could perform deep, theoretical abstractions about what freedom is, when individual freedom has enough luxury to be unconstrained by shit like actually pulling up weeds, but instead, telling *others* to do it.

remember.. before there was steam power, there was slavery, right?

so now, ~250 years after the emergence of iron refining in america, and the subsequent refinements of basic iron technologies required to maintain reasonable, simple & healthy methods for the production of food, shelter & water, we may be forced into a collapse that drives *survival* & selection into a space where greed is a negative fucking factor..

God almighty..

poverty..

the only two things that measure poverty are shit & mobility..

if you can shit & move away from your shit, at will, to where your shit doesn't make you sick, you have the minimum amount of mobility that defines basic freedom..

if you *cannot* move away from your shit, but are compelled to stay in proximity to it, against your will, you are, essentially, poor..

all we need, really, to be free, is basic irrigation, basic waste control/recycling & basic hygiene.
luxuries, after that, are antibiotics and vaccines, which **DO NOT** require huge infrastructure to produce..

anyways.. fuck me..

it is 8:15 AM on a saturday, & i am digressing..

if shit goes down the tubes, motherfuckers, i suspect it will go slowly, trump or not..

politics is like fucking radiation or asbestos poisoning..

i don't want to see humanity or america or anyone suffer..

i just want the assholes to stop creating assholes, because all it takes to turn a beautifull child into a fucking raging kukluxklancan'sass asshole monster is meanness..

& life is about choosing to be mean or choosing not to be mean..

& if people can teach kindness, as a majority, we may actually get to the point where beauty & peace & love make up the foundation of our existence, not just because we have enough, but because when we *don't* have enough, we are wise enough to teach each other that it is better to die, sharing, than it is to live, not.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Sep 10, 2016)

yes, much slower this time around I think. I was going to say, prepare for a long, long haul cause it's not the same game anymore, there's not going to be riots or wars in the same sense there were riots and wars in the past. but you said the same thing. we need patience, patience and ingenuity. forget all the hocus pocus in the media, we are america, you and I.


----------

